# headed that way this week lookin for tips



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It's a bad time to go to the lagoons. What you'll see is not what made it world famous. There are still plenty of fish, but it's just plain ugly. Weedless softs, will be your best bet. As for an area, you just have to travel around and find an area with a lesser amount of floating grass. 

I haven't fished the lagoons in a couple weeks. I've been catching a ton of fish in the backcountries that border the lagoon, to the north. I've also heard really good reports from just south of the IRL, so maybe check out that area.

Good luck, I hope you can get on some fish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Pickup your boat and head another 5 hours south and go to the keys. Might as well ;Dy


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

> Pickup your boat and head another 5 hours south and go to the keys. Might as well ;Dy


that would be awesome but then im looking at a 12 to 13hr drive home the next day... though ive done it before its alot for 1 day. so im gonna stick to around the space coast. we are planning a keys trip for this winter.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I fished the north end of the lagoon Saturday and the water is still pretty bad. On the bright side, I still caught some fish and they really aren't boat shy so you can get right up on them pretty much. 
What kind of boat are you picking up????


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

Man i'm frustrated... The seller backed out on me a DAY before I was coming down to pick it up even after I made a security deposit... what is up with people down there doesn't anyone want to actually sell a boat they have for sale? anyway mayben by the time i can actually get someone to follow through with a sale the lagoon will be cleared up. 

thanks for replies anyway


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Lagoon's been clear enough in the areas I have been fishing


----------

